# 2011 HGVC Maintenance Fees



## alwysonvac

HGVC SeaWorld Two bedroom Gold Season - 5000 HGVC points
(HOA: Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association, Inc)

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $602.46  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $138.62  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $117.16  
  Total Current Balance:     $858.24  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $861.24 


NOTE: 2011 Club Dues  $114.00 (My club dues are associated with my Flamingo unit which hasn't post 2011 MF yet).

*As a reference, MFs for the last two years*
2010 Operating Fee 01/01/10 $596.79 
2010 Reserve Fee 01/01/10 $126.59 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/10 $117.16 
Total Current Balance: $840.54

2009 Operating Fee 01/01/09 $568.31 
2009 Reserve Fee 01/01/09 $119.43
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/09 $92.78 
Total Current Balance: $780.52


----------



## GregT

HGVC Sea World 4,800 Pts Platinum
(HOA: Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association)

Not sure what it was last year (I believe $764 for MFs and Club fee?)

 2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $431.31  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11      $99.24  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11    $143.39  
  2011 Club Dues  01/01/11        $114.00  
  Total Current Balance:            $787.94 


Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac

*SeaWorld Owners please include HOA info and season.*

Our HGVC Maintenance Fee includes the following components:
- Operating Fee 
- Reserve Fee 
- Real Estate Taxes 
- Club Dues 
- Voluntary Arda & ROC/PAC (optional) 

For Seaworld, there is an additional difference...There are two budgets at SeaWorld. One for Orlando Vacation Suites I (for phases 1 and 2) and the other for Orlando Vacation Suite II (for phases 3 & 4). "OSV I" MF is the same regardless of unit size and "OSV II" MF is based on unit size. For both, the Real Estate taxes seem to differ by season and unit size. 

NOTE: I'm not sure if other HGVC locations have a similar difference regarding Real Estate taxes.

For Example:
Here's what poleary2000 posted in the Club Dues thread (see below). Based on polerary2000's older threads, he recently bought a two bedroom platinum. It appears poleary2000 owns in OSVII since his 2011 operating fee and reserve fee are the same as mine except for the Real Estate Taxes ($185.40 for two bdrm platinum vs $117.16 for two bdrm gold)



poleary2000 said:


> Mine shows:
> 
> Seaworld II 2 BR
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> Description		Due Date	 	Balance
> 2011 Operating Fee		01/01/11	 	$602.46
> 2011 Reserve Fee		        01/01/11	 	$138.62
> Real Estate Taxes		        01/01/11	 	$185.40
> 2011 Club Dues		        01/01/11	 	$114.00
> Total Current Balance:	                   	      $1,040.48
> 
> 
> I just bought this and haven't used it yet.  The MF last year were $855.21.
> 
> That's about a 8.5% increase in MF (not including the Club Dues).


----------



## poorguy

Where do I find these fees?
I haven't seen a bill yet from HGVC.

When I log onto the website under Pay fees and taxes all I see is the $114 club fee.

I own Seaworld OVS II 2 BR platinum, so I can see from the posts above what I guess I will be paying, but it seems strange to me I haven't received any notice of this yet.


----------



## alwysonvac

poorguy said:


> Where do I find these fees?
> I haven't seen a bill yet from HGVC.
> 
> When I log onto the website under Pay fees and taxes all I see is the $114 club fee.
> 
> I own Seaworld OVS II 2 BR platinum, so I can see from the posts above what I guess I will be paying, but it seems strange to me I haven't received any notice of this yet.



Hmm... it's strange that your Seaworld MF info isn't available online (unless you own a EOY-even) but there's still plenty of time. 
I won't worry unless you still don't see anything by the end of Nov.


----------



## dvc_john

Tuscany (I-drive) 1-br gold:
Operating:   487.69
Reserve:       89.31
RE Tax:       101.12
Total:         678.13

Affiliates:
Casa Ybel 2-br silver: 
Operating:   581.01
Reserve:     173.15
RE Tax:        76.42
Total:         830.58


Sanibel Cottages 2-br silver:
Operating:   782.60
Reserve:     298.40
RE Tax:        83.66
Total:       1164.66


----------



## kool_kat

*Flamingo 2br gold*

Flamingo, 2bedroom gold (5,000 pts)

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description                 Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee      01/01/11   $607.85  
  2011 Reserve Fee        01/01/11   $144.18  
  Real Estate Taxes        01/01/11   $52.45  
  2011 Club Dues            01/01/11   $114.00  
  Total Current Balance:                  $918.48  
  Voluntary Arda Roc                          $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:                 $921.48


----------



## pathways25

*Las Vegas Hilton, 2BR*

Las Vegas Hilton, 2 BR Platinum (7,000 pts)

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown

Description                          Due Date                Balance
2011 Operating Fee              01/01/11                $579.05
2011 Reserve Fee                01/01/11                $227.99         
Real Estate Taxes                01/01/11                $42.29  

Total Current Balance:                          $849.33


----------



## miketv

Tuscany 2 Bedroom - 7000 Points

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $694.53  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $127.34  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $211.01  
  2011 Club Dues  01/01/11   $114.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $1,146.88


----------



## dougp26364

*HGVC Las Vegas Strip 7,000 points 2 bedroom Platinum*

2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $557.05  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $138.79  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $33.58  
  2011 Club Dues  01/01/11   $114.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $843.42


----------



## SRenaeP

*LV Hilton - 5000 pts (2 bdrm gold?)*

Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $579.05  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $227.99  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $42.29  
  2011 Club Dues  01/01/11   $114.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $963.33  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $966.33


----------



## dougp26364

I wonder why the LV Hilton HOA wants another $80 to $100 more for their cash reserve funding than the Flamingo or LV Strip location? What do they know that the other two don't?


----------



## jestme

dougp26364 said:


> I wonder why the LV Hilton HOA wants another $80 to $100 more for their cash reserve funding than the Flamingo or LV Strip location? What do they know that the other two don't?



Flamingo just had an additional cost for upgrading for a couple of years, and the Strip location is new. I guess the LV Hilton want to make sure there is no additional fees when they start their upgrade.
To be honest, I'd rather pay a small extra fee each year, and then have the HOA stick to the budget in the reserve account when it is time to refunish, than to not have enough money for the refurb and the budget is going to topped up by one or two year additional fees anyhow so the budget gets a lot looser.


----------



## alwysonvac

Flamingo one bedroom platinum - 4800 points

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $557.44  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $129.93  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $44.04  
  2011 Club Dues  01/01/11   $114.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $845.41  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $848.41

Interesting....  Orlando MF (Seaworld) is cheaper than Las Vegas (Flamingo)


----------



## akyam

pathways25 said:


> Las Vegas Hilton, 2 BR Platinum (7,000 pts)
> 
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> 
> Description                          Due Date                Balance
> 2011 Operating Fee              01/01/11                $579.05
> 2011 Reserve Fee                01/01/11                $227.99
> Real Estate Taxes                01/01/11                $42.29
> 
> Total Current Balance:                          $849.33



For comparison 2010:
Op Fee = $574.97
Res Fee = $178.13
RE Tax = $58.29
Club Dues = $114 (vs $99)

This represents a 5.8% increase overall (including Club Dues)


----------



## dougp26364

jestme said:


> Flamingo just had an additional cost for upgrading for a couple of years, and the Strip location is new. I guess the LV Hilton want to make sure there is no additional fees when they start their upgrade.
> To be honest, I'd rather pay a small extra fee each year, and then have the HOA stick to the budget in the reserve account when it is time to refunish, than to not have enough money for the refurb and the budget is going to topped up by one or two year additional fees anyhow so the budget gets a lot looser.



I agree. It makes me a little nervous that one HOA puts more aside for future needs than mine does. The LV strip location has more amenities and, with that more risk for a significant special assessment if the HOA hasn't set enough money aside.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted

Has anyone heard Bay Club maintenance fees yet?


----------



## yumdrey

dougp26364 said:


> I wonder why the LV Hilton HOA wants another $80 to $100 more for their cash reserve funding than the Flamingo or LV Strip location? What do they know that the other two don't?



Also, strip is still in active sales, so they try to low the MF to look better to potential buyers.


----------



## Emi

Sunshine Wanted said:


> Has anyone heard Bay Club maintenance fees yet?



We won't know the Bay Club maintenance till after the Board and Annual Meeting November 17th.


----------



## robertr55

HGVC Sea World 3-bdrm 8,400 Pts Platinum
(HOA: Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association)

Not sure what it was last year (I believe $764 for MFs and Club fee?)

2011 Operating Fee 01/01/11 $797.21 
2011 Reserve Fee 01/01/11 $183.43 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/11 $222.67 
2011 Club Dues 01/01/11 $114.00 
Total Current Balance: $1317.31


----------



## PigsDad

robertr55 said:


> HGVC Sea World 3-bdrm 8,400 Pts Platinum
> (HOA: Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association)
> 
> Not sure what it was last year (I believe $764 for MFs and Club fee?)
> <snip>
> Total Current Balance: $1317.31


I own the same thing, and the total bill was $1278.90 last year.  

So it looks like about a 3% increase over last year.  Much better than last year's increase!

Kurt


----------



## poleary2000

Looking back at what I was told about MF when I bought a few months ago, I compiled this --> http://db.tt/OET8AGm (download the file, don't wait for the site to say rendering).  Again, I didn't know the breakdown thus put the entire total into the Operating Fee field.  Even without Club Dues, this is an 8% increase.  Is this typical?  I definitely didn't factor in an annual increase of 8% into the financials when I bought.  I assumed something more like 4%.  What have you all seen?


----------



## PigsDad

The last couple of years has been high increases for me (Seaworld).  I think last year it was about 12%!  But this year it is only 3%.

Kurt


----------



## smokyhill

*HGVC LV Strip 4800 pts. Plat.*

HOA Las Vegas Blvd Vacation Suites Owners Association, Inc

2011 club dues   114.00
operating fee      413.04
reserve fee           92.65
real estate taxes   22.42
voluntaryARDA       3.00
---------------------------------
                       $645.11

Haven't received our Seaworld 4800 pt plat. yet. Will post as soon as we get.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Summary*

Info collected so far.... (excluding 2011 Club Dues and Voluntary ARDA ROC)


Club Resorts, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes , TOTAL
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton, 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66


----------



## wiks10

HGVC SeaWorld Two bedroom Gold Season - 5800 HGVC points
(HOA: Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association, Inc)

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
Description Due Date Balance 
2011 Operating Fee 01/01/11 $797.21 
2011 Reserve Fee 01/01/11 $183.43
2011 Club Dues 01/01/11 $114.00
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/11 $136.44 
Total Current Balance: $1231.08 
Voluntary Arda Roc $3.00 
Total Current Balance: $1234.08


----------



## PClapham

WE have "Las Vegas Vacation Suites Owners Assn" bill for 966.33-how is this a different location from the previously listed LV Hilton locations?

Thanks

Anita


----------



## mandolin

PClapham said:


> WE have "Las Vegas Vacation Suites Owners Assn" bill for 966.33-how is this a different location from the previously listed LV Hilton locations?



alwaysonvac noted that the "Info collected so far.... (excluding 2011 Club Dues and Voluntary ARDA ROC)" is $849.33.

Your $966.33 amount includes the $114 Club Dues & $3.00 Voluntary ARDA ROC.

Hope that helps.


----------



## PClapham

Yes, thanks!
Anita


----------



## ccwu

*Flamingo Maintenance and taxes*



alwysonvac said:


> HGVC SeaWorld Two bedroom Gold Season - 5000 HGVC points
> (HOA: Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association, Inc)
> 
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> Description  Due Date   Balance
> 2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $602.46
> 2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $138.62
> Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $117.16
> Total Current Balance:     $858.24
> Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00
> Total Current Balance:    $861.24
> 
> 
> NOTE: 2011 Club Dues  $114.00 (My club dues are associated with my Flamingo unit which hasn't post 2011 MF yet).
> 
> *As a reference, MFs for the last two years*
> 2010 Operating Fee 01/01/10 $596.79
> 2010 Reserve Fee 01/01/10 $126.59
> Real Estate Taxes 01/01/10 $117.16
> Total Current Balance: $840.54
> 
> 2009 Operating Fee 01/01/09 $568.31
> 2009 Reserve Fee 01/01/09 $119.43
> Real Estate Taxes 01/01/09 $92.78
> Total Current Balance: $780.52



Here is the Flaming 2011 MF (for one bedroom):

 Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $557.44  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $129.93  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $44.04  
  2011 Club Dues  01/01/11   $114.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $845.41  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $848.41


----------



## alwysonvac

*UPDATE *

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... (excluding 2011 Club Dues and Voluntary ARDA ROC) 

Club Resorts, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes , TOTAL
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton, 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17
Plantation Beach Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27


----------



## UWSurfer

Something to remember, season is not relevant to MF's with HGVC as is being shown in this thread.  Interesting though taxes in some Florida units differ with season.

Here's Las Vegas Hilton (Karen) 1 bdrm MF's for 2011

	2011 Operating Fee 	  	$427.96 	
  	2011 Reserve Fee 	  	$152.20 	
  	Real Estate Taxes 	 	$28.23 	
  	Total Current Balance: 	        $608.39


----------



## optimist

Hawaii Kalia Tower 1B/R premium 6200 points

Club dues            $114.00
Hawaii GE Tax        $44.16
Operating Fee        $779.28
Reserve Fee           $157.87
Real Estate Taxes     $61.04

Total amount due  $1,159.35


----------



## alwysonvac

*UPDATE *

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... *(excluding 2011 Club Dues and Voluntary ARDA ROC)*

Club Resorts, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Kalia Tower @ HHV, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17
Plantation Beach Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27


----------



## alwysonvac

*added Florida affiliate - Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort*

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... *(excluding 2011 Club Dues and Voluntary ARDA ROC)*

Club Resorts, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Kalia Tower @ HHV, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

Sunset Cove, Marco Island, 3 bed, 3 bath (penthouse), Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, Marco Island, 3 bed, 2 bath, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35


----------



## rjp123

*South Beach 4800 1 BD Platinum*

2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $673.19  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $141.29  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $69.60
Total $884.08 

(above total excludes club fees [$114] and the ARDA [$3])


----------



## alwysonvac

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... *(excluding 2011 Club Dues and Voluntary ARDA ROC)*

Club Resorts, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
South Beach, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $673.19, $141.29, $69.60, $884.08
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Kalia Tower @ HHV, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm plus, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35


----------



## PigsDad

Interesting...  It looks like in Florida, the property taxes are more for a Platinum week vs. a Gold week (with everything else being equal).  But in Nevada, property taxes are a) lower, and b) the same no matter the season.

So the old adage of the fees being the same for a given unit size at a resort is not completely accurate.  In Florida, you do pay slightly more per year for your Platinum points vs. Gold.

Kurt

BTW, *thank you *for compiling this data!


----------



## Jon77

*Plantation Beach Club - Indian River Plantation*

Hilton Affiliate in Stuart, Florida
1 Bedroom Gold 

2011 Operating Fee = 711.23
2011 Reserve Fee   = 268.94
Real Estate Taxes   =   45.68

Total                      1025.85


Total above does not include Club dues and voluntary ARDA Fee


----------



## alwysonvac

Lagoon Tower Two bedroom premier Gold Season - 7000 HGVC points

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $921.63  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $216.85  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $98.89  
  2011 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/11   $53.65  
  Total Current Balance:     $1,291.02  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $1,294.02


----------



## alwysonvac

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... *(excluding 2011 Club Dues and Voluntary ARDA ROC)*

Club Resorts, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
South Beach, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $673.19, $141.29, $69.60, $884.08
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm premier, Gold, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm plus, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation, 1 bdrm, Gold, $711.23, $268.94, $45.68, $1025.85


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35


----------



## hockeybrain

Lagoon Tower 1 bedroom ocean view 6200 points platinum 

Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $704.40  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $137.66  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $62.76  
  2011 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/11   $39.68  
  Total Current Balance:     $944.50 
              plus $114 dues    totals 1058.50


----------



## alwysonvac

Received this update via a PM  

Kalia, Studio, Platinum, 492.77, 65.88, 25.47, 26.32 [Hawaii GE Tax], 610.44


----------



## alwysonvac

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... *(excluding 2011 Club Dues and Voluntary ARDA ROC)*

Club Resorts, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
South Beach, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $673.19, $141.29, $69.60, $884.08
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm premier, Gold, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $704.40, $137.66, $62.76, $39.68 [Hawaii GE Tax], $944.50
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, Studio, Platinum, $492.77, $65.88, $25.47, $26.32 [Hawaii GE Tax], $610.44
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm plus, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation, 1 bdrm, Gold, $711.23, $268.94, $45.68, $1025.85


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35


----------



## Islander7

The Bay Club 2 bedroom

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $928.55  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $173.48  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $66.54  
  2011 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/11   $45.91  
  Total Current Balance:     $1,214.48


----------



## greenwich3

Kings fees. 14400 points



Description		Due Date	*	Balance	*
*	2011 Operating Fee		01/01/11	*	$1,206.87	
*	2011 Reserve Fee		01/01/11	*	$144.60	
*	Real Estate Taxes		01/01/11	*	$112.25	
*	2011 Hawaii Ge Tax		01/01/11	*	$56.30	
*	Total*Current Balance:			*	$1,520.02	
*	Voluntary Arda Roc			*	$3.00	
*	Total*Current*Balance:				$1,523.02	
*


----------



## alwysonvac

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... *(excluding 2011 Club Dues and Voluntary ARDA ROC)*

Club Resorts, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
South Beach, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $673.19, $141.29, $69.60, $884.08
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm premier, Gold, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $704.40, $137.66, $62.76, $39.68 [Hawaii GE Tax], $944.50
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, Studio, Platinum, $492.77, $65.88, $25.47, $26.32 [Hawaii GE Tax], $610.44
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,206.87, $144.60, $112.25, $56.30 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,520.02
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $928.55, $173.48, $66.54, $45.91 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,214.48
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm plus, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation, 1 bdrm, Gold, $711.23, $268.94, $45.68, $1025.85


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35


----------



## levatino

Would it be easier to edit a single posting with a revision date?


----------



## alwysonvac

levatino said:


> Would it be easier to edit a single posting with a revision date?



If I could I would. Only moderators can do that.

Members can only modify their post up to a certain number of days. For example the EDIT button no longer appears on the update I made on November 17, 2010 (post #42)


----------



## levatino

Would it be easier to edit a single posting with a revision date?


----------



## JDHPE

Lagoon Tower 2BR Platinum - 8400 & 7000 HGVC points (same MF)
2011 Operating Fee $921.63
2011 Reserve Fee $216.85
Real Estate Taxes $98.89
2011 Hawaii Ge Tax $53.65
Total: $1,291.02

Kings' Land 1BR Platinum - 12,600 HGVC points
2011 Operating Fee $1,016.77
2011 Reserve Fee $101.49
Real Estate Taxes $78.80
2011 Hawaii Ge Tax $46.59
Total: $1,243.65

Waikoloa Kohala 2BR Platinum - 9,600 HGVC points
2011 Operating Fee $1,043.39
2011 Reserve Fee $150.48
Real Estate Taxes $67.02
2011 Hawaii Ge Tax $49.74
Total: $1,310.63


----------



## alwysonvac

Received this update via a PM   

Hilton Club New York - 9,000 Points 

Operating Fee $1,715.40
Reserve Fee $118.80
Real Estate Taxes, $267.30
2011 Club Dues $217.00 
Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00
Total $2321.50


----------



## alwysonvac

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... 

Club Resorts 
Resort Name, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL 
*(excluding 2011 Club Dues $114.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*

SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
South Beach, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $673.19, $141.29, $69.60, $884.08
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm plus, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm premier, Gold, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $704.40, $137.66, $62.76, $39.68 [Hawaii GE Tax], $944.50
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, Studio, Platinum, $492.77, $65.88, $25.47, $26.32 [Hawaii GE Tax], $610.44
Kohala Suites at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,043.39, $150.48, $67.02, $49.74 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,310.63
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,206.87, $144.60, $112.25, $56.30 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,520.02
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 1 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,016.77, $101.49, $78.80, $46.59 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,243.65
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $928.55, $173.48, $66.54, $45.91 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,214.48
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm plus, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation, 1 bdrm, Gold, $711.23, $268.94, $45.68, $1025.85


Hilton Club New York - located on the 37th and 38th floors of the Hilton New York Hotel (NOTE: This resort is not part of HGVC)
Points, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, TOTAL *(excluding 2011 Club Dues $217.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*
9,000 points, $1,715.40, $118.80, $267.30, $2101.50


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35[/QUOTE]


----------



## alwysonvac

Received this update via a PM   

West 57th Street, Studio, Gold or Platinum (same), $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65

I have three weeks - 2 gold and 1 platinum. All 3 are studio plus units. 
However, at West 57th Street, the maintenance fee, reserve fee, and taxes are identical for all studios, whether plus or premier. 
This follows the legal documents and is based on square footage. All studios are the same size; the premier units are on the higher floors


----------



## alwysonvac

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... 

Club Resorts 
Resort Name, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL 
*(excluding 2011 Club Dues $114.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*

West 57th Street, Studio plus, Platinum, $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65
West 57th Street, Studio plus, Gold, $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
South Beach, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $673.19, $141.29, $69.60, $884.08
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm plus, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm premier, Gold, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $704.40, $137.66, $62.76, $39.68 [Hawaii GE Tax], $944.50
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, Studio, Platinum, $492.77, $65.88, $25.47, $26.32 [Hawaii GE Tax], $610.44
Kohala Suites at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,043.39, $150.48, $67.02, $49.74 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,310.63
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,206.87, $144.60, $112.25, $56.30 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,520.02
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 1 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,016.77, $101.49, $78.80, $46.59 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,243.65
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $928.55, $173.48, $66.54, $45.91 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,214.48
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm plus, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation, 1 bdrm, Gold, $711.23, $268.94, $45.68, $1025.85


Hilton Club New York - located on the 37th and 38th floors of the Hilton New York Hotel (NOTE: This resort is not part of HGVC)
Points, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, TOTAL *(excluding 2011 Club Dues $217.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*
9,000 points, $1,715.40, $118.80, $267.30, $2101.50


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35[/QUOTE]


----------



## WEW

dougp26364 said:


> I wonder why the LV Hilton HOA wants another $80 to $100 more for their cash reserve funding than the Flamingo or LV Strip location? What do they know that the other two don't?


The Karen Ave property is starting a major refurbishment/ upgrade in the units and will take two years to complete.  That is probably the main reason its reserve fee increased.


----------



## alwysonvac

Received this update via a PM  

Here is the information for Hilton Club NY. I own 19000 points.
3621.40 2011 operating fee
250.80 2011 reserve fee
564.30 real estate taxes
217.00 club dues
4653.50 total


----------



## alwysonvac

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... 

Club Resorts 
Resort Name, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL 
*(excluding 2011 Club Dues $114.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*

West 57th Street, Studio plus, Platinum, $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65
West 57th Street, Studio plus, Gold, $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
South Beach, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $673.19, $141.29, $69.60, $884.08
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm plus, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm premier, Gold, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $704.40, $137.66, $62.76, $39.68 [Hawaii GE Tax], $944.50
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, Studio, Platinum, $492.77, $65.88, $25.47, $26.32 [Hawaii GE Tax], $610.44
Kohala Suites at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,043.39, $150.48, $67.02, $49.74 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,310.63
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,206.87, $144.60, $112.25, $56.30 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,520.02
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 1 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,016.77, $101.49, $78.80, $46.59 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,243.65
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $928.55, $173.48, $66.54, $45.91 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,214.48
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm plus, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation, 1 bdrm, Gold, $711.23, $268.94, $45.68, $1025.85


Hilton Club New York - located on the 37th and 38th floors of the Hilton New York Hotel (NOTE: This resort is not part of HGVC)
Points, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, TOTAL *(excluding 2011 Club Dues $217.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*
9,000 points, $1,715.40, $118.80, $267.30, $2101.50
19,000 points, $3,621.40, $250.80, $564.30, $4,436.50


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35


----------



## alwysonvac

Received the following two PMs today for Hilton Club NY   

Total for 5,000 points $1384.50 - I think this is about a 3% increase from last year
Club Dues $217 - this includes all reservation fees
Operating Fee $953
Reserve Fee $ 66
Re Taxes $148.50


Here's what we have for our 6000 points:
Club Dues: $217
Operating Fee: $1143
Reserve Fee: $79.20
Real Estate Taxes: $178.20
Voluntary ARDA Fee (as if): $3.00
Interestingly, the $217 for the Club Dues was charged twice, then subtracted once. So the total of $1621 is correct, but we'll pay $1618 and skip the ARDA fee.


----------



## alwysonvac

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... 

Club Resorts 
Resort Name, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL 
*(excluding 2011 Club Dues $114.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*

West 57th Street, Studio plus, Platinum, $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65
West 57th Street, Studio plus, Gold, $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
South Beach, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $673.19, $141.29, $69.60, $884.08
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm plus, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm premier, Gold, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $704.40, $137.66, $62.76, $39.68 [Hawaii GE Tax], $944.50
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, Studio, Platinum, $492.77, $65.88, $25.47, $26.32 [Hawaii GE Tax], $610.44
Kohala Suites at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,043.39, $150.48, $67.02, $49.74 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,310.63
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,206.87, $144.60, $112.25, $56.30 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,520.02
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 1 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,016.77, $101.49, $78.80, $46.59 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,243.65
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $928.55, $173.48, $66.54, $45.91 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,214.48
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm plus, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation, 1 bdrm, Gold, $711.23, $268.94, $45.68, $1025.85


Hilton Club New York - located on the 37th and 38th floors of the Hilton New York Hotel (NOTE: This resort is not part of HGVC)
Points, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, TOTAL *(excluding 2011 Club Dues $217.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*
5,000 points, $953.00, $66.00, $148.50, $1,167.50
6,000 points, $1,143.00, $79.20, $178.20, $1,400.40
9,000 points, $1,715.40, $118.80, $267.30, $2,101.50
19,000 points, $3,621.40, $250.80, $564.30, $4,436.50


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35


----------



## yumdrey

quilttraveler2 said:


> The Karen Ave property is starting a major refurbishment/ upgrade in the units and will take two years to complete.  That is probably the main reason its reserve fee increased.



I am very happy owner of this property that they didn't charge owners over $100 x multiple years of special assessment for this refurbishment like they did for Flamingo several years ago. It is much more affordable.


----------



## alwysonvac

Received this update via a PM for Hilton Club NY  

11000 pts 
club dues 217.00, 
operating fee 2096.00, 
reserve fee 145.20, 
real estate taxes 326.70, 
volontary arda fee 3.00

10000 pts 
operating fee 1906.00, 
reserve fee 132.00, 
real estate taxes 297.00

7000 pts 
operating fee 1334.00, 
reserve fee 92.40, 
real estate taxes 207.90


----------



## alwysonvac

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... 

Club Resorts 
Resort Name, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL 
*(excluding 2011 Club Dues $114.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*

West 57th Street, Studio plus, Platinum, $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65
West 57th Street, Studio plus, Gold, $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
South Beach, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $673.19, $141.29, $69.60, $884.08
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm plus, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm premier, Gold, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $704.40, $137.66, $62.76, $39.68 [Hawaii GE Tax], $944.50
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, Studio, Platinum, $492.77, $65.88, $25.47, $26.32 [Hawaii GE Tax], $610.44
Kohala Suites at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,043.39, $150.48, $67.02, $49.74 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,310.63
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,206.87, $144.60, $112.25, $56.30 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,520.02
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 1 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,016.77, $101.49, $78.80, $46.59 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,243.65
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $928.55, $173.48, $66.54, $45.91 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,214.48
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm plus, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation, 1 bdrm, Gold, $711.23, $268.94, $45.68, $1025.85


Hilton Club New York - located on the 37th and 38th floors of the Hilton New York Hotel (NOTE: This resort is not part of HGVC)
Points, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, TOTAL *(excluding 2011 Club Dues $217.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*
5,000 points, $953.00, $66.00, $148.50, $1,167.50
6,000 points, $1,143.00, $79.20, $178.20, $1,400.40
7,000 points, $1,334.00, $92.40, $207.90, $1,634.30
9,000 points, $1,715.40, $118.80, $267.30, $2,101.50
10,000 points, $1,906.00, $132.00, $297.00, $2,335.00
11,000 points, $2,096.00, $145.20, $326.70, $2,567.90
19,000 points, $3,621.40, $250.80, $564.30, $4,436.50


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35


----------



## Lerose

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge 2011 Fees*

Studio        1BR             2BR               3BR
Operating Fee     $782.94      $1160.29     $1525.92       $1878.66
Capital Reserve   $168.66        $302.09      $431.37         $556.11   
Painting Reserve     $1.97           $3.53         $5.04            $6.49
Real Estate Tax    $44.53          $79.75      $113.89         $146.82
Total                 $998.10      $1545.66     $2076.22       $2588.08

In addition, there's the $114 club dues plus the $3 optional ARDA fee.

Linda


----------



## alwysonvac

Lerose said:


> Studio        1BR             2BR               3BR
> Operating Fee     $782.94      $1160.29     $1525.92       $1878.66
> Capital Reserve   $168.66        $302.09      $431.37         $556.11
> Painting Reserve     $1.97           $3.53         $5.04            $6.49
> Real Estate Tax    $44.53          $79.75      $113.89         $146.82
> Total                 $998.10      $1545.66     $2076.22       $2588.08
> 
> In addition, there's the $114 club dues plus the $3 optional ARDA fee.
> 
> Linda



Thanks Linda  

fyi... some additional info

QUESTION: Which do you own (please provide unit type and season)? 
I'm also trying to filter fact vs popular opinion, do you know for sure that the MFs are the same regardless of the season? 

ANSWER: I own a studio plus unit, platinum, even years. I have a fixed ski week (3500 pts) and a floating summer week (3500 pts). The maintenance fees are the same regardless of the season. Another point is that Valdoro has 1BR plus units (6200 pts). The maintenance fees for these are the same as that for the standard 1BR units (4800 pts).


----------



## alwysonvac

Received this update via a PM  

Kings Land, 2br, plat.
Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown  
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $1,206.87  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $144.60  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $112.25  
  2011 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/11   $56.30  
  Total Current Balance:     $1,520.02

Grand Waikikian, 2 br, penthouse, plat.
 Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $1,888.24  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $238.63  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $186.89  
  2011 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/11   $100.22  
  Total Current Balance:     $2,413.98

Grand Waikikian 3br, penthouse, plat.
 Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $2,290.36  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $303.12  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $237.40  
  2011 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/11   $122.20  
  Total Current Balance:     $2,953.08


----------



## GregT

alwysonvac said:


> Grand Waikikian 3br, penthouse, plat.
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> Description  Due Date   Balance
> 2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $2,290.36
> 2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $303.12
> Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $237.40
> 2011 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/11   $122.20
> Total Current Balance:     $2,953.08




Very interesting -- I had two reactions -- first was as an owner of Maui Ocean Club 3BRs, where my MF is $2,465, thinking that $2,953 is alot.

Second reaction was as an HGVC owner -- $2,953 for 28,750 points -- that's a pretty good MF/point ratio.  (But of course, how much does it cost to buy 28,750 points!!!) -- the 2BR is approx same ratio.

Best to all, and thanks Phyllis for posting these!

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

UPDATE 

Info collected so far from TUG owners.... 

Club Resorts 
Resort Name, Size, Season, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL 
*(excluding 2011 Club Dues $114.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*

West 57th Street, Studio plus, Platinum, $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65
West 57th Street, Studio plus, Gold, $878.64, $83.55, $149.46, $1,111.65
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Platinum, $797.21, $183.43, $222.67, $1,203.31
SeaWorld (OSV II), 3 bdrm, Gold, $797.21, $183.43, $136.44, $1,117.08
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $602.46, $138.62, $185.40, $926.48
SeaWorld (OSV II), 2 bdrm, Gold, $602.46, $138.62, $117.16, $858.24
SeaWorld (OSV II), 1 bdrm, Platinum, $431.31, $99.24, $143.39, $673.94
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $694.53, $127.34, $211.01, $1,032.88
Intl Drive (Tuscany), 1 bdrm, Gold, $487.69, $89.31, $101.12, $678.12
South Beach, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $673.19, $141.29, $69.60, $884.08
Flamingo, 2 bdrm, Gold, $607.85, $144.18, $52.45, $804.48
Flamingo, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $557.44, $129.93, $44.04, $731.41
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Platinum, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 2 bdrm, Gold, $579.05, $227.99, $42.29, $849.33
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen), 1 bdrm, Gold, $427.96, $152.20, $28.23, $608.39 
Las Vegas Strip, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $557.05, $138.79, $33.58, $729.42
Las Vegas Strip, 1 bdrm, Platinum, $413.04, $92.65, $22.42, $528.11
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm plus, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm premier, Gold, $921.63, $216.85, $98.89, $53.65 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,291.02
Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $704.40, $137.66, $62.76, $39.68 [Hawaii GE Tax], $944.50
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bdrm plus, Platinum, $779.28, $157.87, $61.04, $44.16 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1042.35
Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, Studio, Platinum, $492.77, $65.88, $25.47, $26.32 [Hawaii GE Tax], $610.44
Grand Waikikian at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 3 bdrm penthouse, Platinum, $2,290.36, $303.12, $237.40, $122.20 [Hawaii GE Tax], $2,953.08
Grand Waikikian at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, 2 bdrm penthouse, Platinum, $1,888.24, $238.63, $186.89, $100.22 [Hawaii GE Tax], $2,413.98
Kohala Suites at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,043.39, $150.48, $67.02, $49.74 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,310.63
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,206.87, $144.60, $112.25, $56.30 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,520.02
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $1,206.87, $144.60, $112.25, $56.30 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,520.02
Kings’ Land, at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 1 bdrm premier, Platinum, $1,016.77, $101.49, $78.80, $46.59 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,243.65
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, 2 bdrm, Platinum, $928.55, $173.48, $66.54, $45.91 [Hawaii GE Tax], $1,214.48
Casa Ybel, 2 bdrm, Silver, $581.01, $173.15, $76.42, $830.58
Sanibel Cottages, 2 bdrm, Silver, $782.60, $298.40, $83.66, $1,164.66
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm plus, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $102.12, $1246.10
Sunset Cove, 3 bdrm, Platinum, $857.08, $286.90, $85.37, $1229.35
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation, 1 bdrm, Gold, $711.23, $268.94, $45.68, $1025.85
Valdoro Mountain Lodge, studio plus, Platinum, $782.94, $170.63, $44.53, $998.10
*##*Valdoro Mountain Lodge, 1 bdrm, n/a, $1160.29, $305.62, $79.75, $1545.66
*##*Valdoro Mountain Lodge, 1 bdrm plus, n/a, $1160.29, $305.62, $79.75, $1545.66
*##*Valdoro Mountain Lodge, 2 bdrm, n/a, $1525.92, $436.41, $113.89, $2076.22
*##*Valdoro Mountain Lodge, 3 bdrm, n/a, $1878.66, $562.60, $146.82, $2588.08

Hilton Club New York - located on the 37th and 38th floors of the Hilton New York Hotel (NOTE: This resort is not part of HGVC)
Points, Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes, TOTAL *(excluding 2011 Club Dues $217.00 and Voluntary ARDA ROC $3.00)*
5,000 points, $953.00, $66.00, $148.50, $1,167.50
6,000 points, $1,143.00, $79.20, $178.20, $1,400.40
7,000 points, $1,334.00, $92.40, $207.90, $1,634.30
9,000 points, $1,715.40, $118.80, $267.30, $2,101.50
10,000 points, $1,906.00, $132.00, $297.00, $2,335.00
11,000 points, $2,096.00, $145.20, $326.70, $2,567.90
19,000 points, $3,621.40, $250.80, $564.30, $4,436.50

NOTE: All of the timeshares listed above represent what TUG Members own EXCEPT for the rows starting with _*##*_ 


Here's MF info, I found on the Florida affiliate websites. *It doesn't include the 2011 Club Dues, Voluntary ARDA ROC and Real Estate Taxes.* 

Club Resorts, Operating Fee, Capital Reserve, Painting Reserve, Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable], TOTAL
Casa Ybel Resort (FGH) $581.01, $158.56, $14.59, $754.16       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Casa Ybel Resort (IJK) $684.20, $194.41, $16.39, $895.00
Sanibel Cottages Resort  $782.60, $246.20, $52.20, $1,081.00       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Hurricane House Resort $820.21, $185.13, $15.16, $1020.50
The Charter Club of Marco Beach $669.35, $204.64, $27.76, $901.74
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort $625.00. $261.15, $28.85, $300.00 [Special Assessment], $1214.99
Tortuga Beach Club Resort $788.68, $279.79, $30.53, $1099.00 
Club Regency of Marco Island $638.68, $181.75, $7.16, $827.59
The Surf Club Resort $712.91, $191.38, $20.30, $924.59
SeaWatch on the Beach Resort $580.94, $209.25, $11.90, $802.09
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation  $711.23, $250.45, $18.49, $980.17       **Note tax info can be found in the 1st list above **
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort $1244.00, $307.56, $17.33, $1568.89 
Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Resort $642.89, $215.82, $12.29, $871.00
Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Resort $635.25, $209.29, $22.40, $-16.94 [Oper Surplus Refund],  $850.00
Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Resort $624.25, $208.04, $9.48, $841.77
Plantation House at South Seas Resort $824.02, $218.17, $13.77, $1053.96
The Cottages at South Seas Resort $961.30, $334.19, $14.83, $1310.31
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort $647.41, $175.78, $13.07,  $836.27
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort $1117.91, $299.01, $16.44, $1432.35


----------



## kool_kat

*International Dr. (Tuscany)*

Got this off the estoppal letter I just received for my new purchase.

2 bedroom gold 
MF 824.87
Tax 153.63
Total 978.50


----------



## Garnet

*Marbrisa 3 bed and GPP 2 bed*

Marbrisa 3 bed park view, 8400pts, fixed week 26 eoy, $361.00 op fee, $37.05 reserves, $181.59 re taxes (yikes!) totaling $580.63 times 2 these numbers are then..$722 op, $74.10 res, $363.18 (yikes on those taxes again...) $1,161.26 total. 

GPP (an affiliate) 2 bed ocean view, also 8400 pts, fixed week 32 every year, $717.91 op fee, $83.84 reserves, $194.27 re taxes, totaling $996.02.


----------



## gmays36179

South Beach 4800 1BD Platinum

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   $673.19  
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   $141.29  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   $69.60  
  2011 Club Dues  01/01/11   $114.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $998.08  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $1,001.08


----------



## alwysonvac

Received this update via a PM   

I own at Fiesta Americana at Cabo San Lucas.
I have a gold studio that is $248.00 plus the membership fee of $121.00
and I have a platinum 1 bedroom that is $600.00 plus the membership fee of $121.00.

Q. Do they provide you with a breakdown of the fees associated with the annual MF like Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Real Estate Taxes and Additional Miscellaneous Fee [if applicable]?
A. No. Those two numbers - the MF and the membership fee - are all they give.


----------



## alwysonvac

Received this update via a PM   

HGVC - Coylumbridge (Platinum week)
2 bedroom unit 
284.25 management charge
49.74 tax
22.21 disbursements

HGVC - Coylumbridge (Platinum week)
2 bedroom unit
330.32 management charge
57.81 tax
35.96 disbursements

HGVC Craigendarroch (Gold week)
2 bedroom 
311.35 management charge
107.38 reserve fund
73.28 tax
36.45 disbursments

NOTE: I have a pending question about the difference between #1 vs #2 and disbursements.


----------



## RoshiGuy

*HGVC Scotland Fees in Pounds*

The Scotland numbers above are in pounds - current exchange rate is 1.55 to make this comparable to other MF.


----------



## alwysonvac

kool_kat said:


> Got this off the estoppal letter I just received for my new purchase.
> 
> 2 bedroom gold
> MF 824.87
> Tax 153.63
> Total 978.50



Thanks for the info  

Here's the two bedroom platinum that was previously posted (see below). Since this an Orlando property, the MFs should be exactly the same except for the tax.  When I add the Operating Fee ($694.53), Reserve Fee ($127.34) and the Voluntary Arda Roc ($3.00), I get your total of $824.87

Tuscany 2 Bedroom platinum 
Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
Description Due Date Balance 
2011 Operating Fee 01/01/11 $694.53 
2011 Reserve Fee 01/01/11 $127.34 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/11 $211.01 
2011 Club Dues 01/01/11 $114.00 
Total Current Balance: $1,146.88


----------



## alwysonvac

Garnet said:


> Marbrisa 3 bed park view, 8400pts, fixed week 26 eoy, $361.00 op fee, $37.05 reserves, $181.59 re taxes (yikes!) totaling $580.63 times 2 these numbers are then..$722 op, $74.10 res, $363.18 (yikes on those taxes again...) $1,161.26 total.
> 
> GPP (an affiliate) 2 bed ocean view, also 8400 pts, fixed week 32 every year, $717.91 op fee, $83.84 reserves, $194.27 re taxes, totaling $996.02.



Some additional info....

Q. I own a eoy at the Hilton Hawaiian Village but I get billed the total amount eoy. 
I just want to confirm that I understand your post above. Are you saying at Marbrisa that you get billed every year for half the total MF? 

A. That is correct-I get billed half the mf every year for this eoy unit. That is why I doubled.


----------



## SCMom

*MarBrisa 2 bedroom platinum MFs*

A little late to the game, but here they are...

Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort
2 bedroom, platinum season -- 7,000 points

Assessments  $685.44
Capital Reserves $70.16
Property Tax $190.04

Total 945.64

Thanks for compiling this information!


----------



## jrc

The first post regarding MF you see on Valdoro is for 2 weeks. The one week MF would be half the number shown. They sold a float week and a fixed ski week as a package.


----------



## rgong

*question about MF's and taxes*

Great job of compiling the data - much appreciated!

Question for you HGVC owners:

I'm looking to eventually buy into HGVC and thus have been perusing the classifieds for resales on TUG, Judi K's site, Seth Nock's, etc. Obviously other than the up front purchase price, I'm keenly interested in ongoing MF's and taxes. Depending on the listing site, these figures vary widely for the same type of unit at the same resort. 

So my question is: shouldn't the MF's and taxes on a given unit type at at a given resort for a given year be the same across all units of that type?  For example, shouldn't all 1 br units at Seaworld have the same MF and property taxes for 2011? And shouldn't these be the same regardless of the season (e.g. gold or platinum)? If so I'm not certain how reliable the data is on some of these classified ads, and I'd much rather go by what has been reported on this thread.

Or could it be some units of the same type at the same resort are assessed differently?

Thanks for any light that can be shed on this question.

Rich G


----------



## jrc

From my recent experience researching over the past three months and eventually buying, many people are not adding in the tax, added or didn't add their club dues ($114), are using MFs from previous years, or do not know exactly what they own (i.e. Studio listed as 1br/1ba). Judi's site had a few of these but she happily checked on the actual MF+tax on anything I was interested in.

Edit: Note that on some of these sites the listings come from other agents, so it's not Judi entering in incorrect data, it's just what is in the listing shared from the other agency.


----------



## gschmitz1

*Maintenance Fees*

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort*	
Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown	
  Description  Due Date   Balance   	
  2011 Operating Fee  01/01/11   	1043.39
  2011 Reserve Fee  01/01/11   	150.48
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/11   	67.02
  2011 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/11  	49.74
	TOTAL                         $1,310.63


----------



## letsgosteelers

Is there a thread for 2013 MF's?


----------



## alwysonvac

letsgosteelers said:


> Is there a thread for 2013 MF's?



TUG has a search function. I did a search on the word "maintenance" and found the 2013 maintenance thread.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180149&highlight=maintenance


----------

